# ترجمات الإنجيل المتداولة



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*ترجمات الإنجيل المتداولة
​
غسان خلف

عرض وتقويم

نشرتها جريدة "النهار"

19 شباط-فبراير 1984 ص 11

كان العام الماضي 1982 غزير الإنتاج على صعيد ترجمة الإنجيل، العهد الجديد، إلى اللغة العربية. ففي بدايته صدر "كتاب الحياة" في مصر، وهو ترجمة مفسرة للعهد الجديد بكامله. وفي أواسطه صدرت الترجمة الكاثوليكية في طبعة ثامنة "أعيد النظر فيها بناء على أحداث الدراسات الكتابية". وفي أواخر العام صدرت ترجمة الخوري يوسف عون عن السريانية للعهد الجديد بكامله.

إن صدور ثلاث ترجمات للعهد الجديد في اللغة العربية في عام واحد أمر ذو دلالة بالنسبة إلى الكنائس في المشرق العربي. هذا يعني أن العمل على ترجمة العهد الجديد إلى العربية جار بإجتهاد في مختلف الطوائف والمؤسسات الكنسية. ولا شك في أن اجتهاد كهذا في حقل العلوم الكتابية يبشر بيقظة لاهوتية وروحية سيكون لها أثرها في إنهاض الكنائس المشرقية على مختلف الصعد. ذلك لأن الإنجيل كان ويبقى الينبوع الذي تنهل منه الكنيسة، وفي العودة إليه إنعاش لها، إن على صعيد الإيمان والحياة التقوية، أو على صعيد الإدارة والتنظيم والفهم السليم لواجبات الكنيسة ومسؤولياتها في خدمة الإنسان والعالم.

ثم أن يكون للبنانيين حصة كبيرة في العمل على هذه الترجمات يدل على أن الدور الرائد للبنان من جهة ترجمة الكتاب المقدس الذي ابتدأ في منتصف القرن الماضي لا يزال له، وانه لا يزال الأكثر ضلوعا فيه، رغم دخول كل من حلب والقاهرة في الشوط بداية الستينات من هذا القرن.

إن الوقوف على المدى الذي وصلت إليه ترجمات الإنجيل إلى العربية وعددها ودور كل من اللبنانيين وغيرهم في هذا الجهاد ومقدار مساهمة كل طائفة من الطوائف المسيحية الشرقية في هذا المجال، يتوجب إلقاء نظرة تاريخية استعراضية على ترجمات العهد الجديد وبخاصة المتداولة منها أي التي ابتدأت تظهر منذ العام 1862 إلى اليوم، على مدى 120 سنة.

واستعرض كهذا ضروري لمتابعة تطور عمل الترجمة وارتقائه إلى الحال الذي وصل إليه في عصرنا الحاضر.

وفي ما يلي عرض لترجمات الإنجيل العربية المتداولة بحسب تتابعها التاريخي: 

1- ترجمة البستاني فاندايك

صدرت هذه الترجمة للعهد الجديد في العام 1860 وتلاها الكتاب المقدس بكامله في العام 1865، وتعتبر بحق نقطة تحول وريادة بين الترجمات القديمة والحديثة.



قام بالترجمة المعلم الأول بطرس البستاني، وعمل على مقارنتها بالنص اليوناني وضبط عبارتها اللاهوتية كل من عالي سميث وكرنيليوس فاندايك المرسلين الأميركيين الشهيرين، وهذب عبارتها ناصيف اليازجي وراجعها الشيخ يوسف الأسير.

اشتهرت هذه الترجمة بدقتها وحرفيتها وبساطتها وبعلو علم القائمين بها وكلهم من جهابذة العلم والأدب واللغة، فلا عجب أن تغدو الترجمة الأكثر رواجا وانتشارًا في العالم العربي وبين الناطقين بالعربية في العالم وأن يستعملها الإنجيليون والأرثوذكسيون على السواء.

بيد أن هذه الترجمة تحتاج بعد مرور 120 سنة على صدورها إلى تنقيح ومراجعة على ضوء المخطوطات اليونانية القديمة الثمينة التي تم اكتشافها بعد الترجمة كالسينائية والفاتيكانية والبرديات المصرية. كما وأن فقه اللغة اليونانية ونحوها قد أحرزا تقدما كبيرا منذ ذلك الحين، بالإضافة إلى تطور أساليب الترجمة وضرورة الأخذ بأصول الإنشاء العربي.

في سبيل تحقيق ذلك، ورغبة في أن تبقى هذه الترجمة مواكبة للعصر ووافية بحاجات الكنائس، انتدبت جمعية الكتاب المقدس في العام 1980 الدكتور عبد المسيح استفانوس من مصر وكتاب هذه السطور للقيام بتبويب جديد لهذه الترجمة وأجراء بعض التنقيحات التي هي في منتهى الضرورة مع إضافة هامش يحوي ملاحظات تاريخية وجغرافية والشواهد والقراءات التي قد تختلف في النسخ الأصيلة اليونانية.

توزع هذه الترجمة جمعيات الكتاب المقدس

2- الترجمة الدومنيكانية

صدرت هذه الترجمة في العراق عام 1875، "بعناية مبعثنا الدومنكي في الموصل، وعلى يد العلامة السيد يوسف داود زبوني أشهر مطارنة السريان الكاثوليك" والكلام للأب مرمرجي.

ويقول متى عقراوي أن نسخة العهد الجديد كتب عليها: "بحسب الترجمة الشرقية المطبوعة في رومية سنة 1703 وقد صححت على الأصل اليوناني والترجمات المقبولة في الكنيسة على يد الخوري يوسف داود".

كانت الغاية منن هذه الترجمة فائدة المسيحيين السريان العرب في العراق. ويقول الدكتور كينيث بايلي: "أن طبعات هذه الترجمة توالت حتى إلى هذا القرن، والنسخ الباقية منها إلى الآن نادرة". غير أن البشائر الأربع من هذه الترجمة لا تزال متداولة من خلال "الإزائية الإنجيلية" التي وضعها الأب مرمرجي الدومنيكاني وصدرت عن مطبعة المرسلين اللبنانيين في جونية عام 1948 وتوزعها المطبعة البولسية.



3- الترجمة الكاثوليكية

صدرت هذه الترجمة في العام 1878 وكان الحافز على وضعها نجاح ترجمة البستاني فاندايك وانتشارها الواسع. أشرف على القيام بهذه الترجمة الأب روديت بمساعدة الأب جعجع والأديب المعروف إبراهيم بن ناصيف اليازجي. ليس من الواضح أن كان إبراهيم اليازجي قد صاغ عبارة العهد الجديد كما العتيق، فمن المرجح أنه انقطع عن العمل عند انتهائه من العهد العتيق وأكمل المعلم رشيد الشرتوني صياغة عبارة العهد الجديد. وصدرت هذه . الترجمة بالعهدين مع كتب الأبوكريفا عام 1880

اشتهرت هذه الترجمة ببلاغتها وأناقة طبعها وزخرفته غير أنها لم تتبع النصوص العبرانية واليونانية تماما، كان المترجمون يرجعون إلى الترجمة اللاتينية الفولغاتا في ما يتعلق بعقائد الكنيسة ووصاياها.

ينطبق على هذه الترجمة ما على ترجمة البستاني فاندايك من ضرورة التنقيح والمراجعة وبخاصة من جهة علم تحقيق النصوص، ولقد قام ناشروها بذلك في "الترجمة الكاثوليكية الجديدة" وإن لم يكن على نطاق شامل.

وضعت هذه الترجمة مع ترجمة البستاني فاندايك الأساس المتين لما اتى بعدهما من ترجمات كما كانتا نقطتي تحول بين الترجمات الركيكة السابقة والترجمات اللاحقة الآخذة في الإرتقاء نحو الكمال.

توزع هذه الترجمة المطبعة الكاثوليكية في بيروت.

4- الترجمة البولسية

صدرت هذه الترجمة عام 1953 فكانت الترجمة العربية الرابعة بين الترجمات المتداولة. والأولى بعد خمسة وسبعين عاما من الثالثة.

وضع هذه الترجمة الأب جورج فاخوري البولسي، وقد أفاد من حصيلة علوم الغرب حتى يومذاك في حقول تحقيق النصوص ونحو اللغة اليونانية وأناقة التبويب ومساعدات القراءة أو الترقيم. فكانت ترجمته رائدة الترجمات المعاصرة في أخذها بكل من هذه الحقول.

ترجم الأب فاخوري عن اليونانية لكنه حافظ على سياسة الترجمة الكاثوليكية القاضية بالرجوع إلى الترجمة اللاتينية الفلغاتا في ما يتعلق بعقائد الكنيسة ووصاياها. أو هذا ما نلاحظه من مقارنة الترجمتين.

أن القراءة في ترجمة الأب فاخوري تعتبر متعة أدبية وروحية وحواشيها تختزن الكثير من المعلومات التاريخية والجغرافية والتفسيرية القيمة.

توزع هذه الترجمة المطبعة البولسية.

5- الترجمة الكاثوليكية الجديدة

صدرت هذه الترجمة في العام 1969 وجاء في مقدمتها ما يلي: "أن المطبعة الكاثوليكية وقد أصدرت من ماية سنة ترجمتها العربية للكتاب المقدس. رأت اليوم أن تعيد النظر فيها لتفيدها مما وصلت إليه دراسات الكتاب المقدس الترجمة الصحيحة وأوضاع اللغة العربية وفنون الإحراج والطباعة.

كان انطلاق العمل من أسفار العهد الجديد، وقام بترجمتها عن الأصل اليوناني الأبوان صبحي حموي ويوسف قوشاقجي، وهذب عبارتها الأستاذ بطرس البستاني. والأبوان حموي وقوشاقجي هما من مدينة حلب.

توخت هذه الترجمة البلاغة والفصاحة على اعلى مستوياتهما استجابة للتحدي الذي اطلقه الأديب المصري طه حسين وأدرجه الأب يوسف قوشاقجي أحد المترجمين، في صدر مقدمة كتابه "تعريب الإنجيل وأعمال الرسل"، ونجحت في ذلك؛ إذ قدمت للمثقفين العرب ترجمة متقنة في إنشائها العربي. وأذكر للدكتور فؤاد أفرم البستاني قوله، عندما أطلع على هذه الترجمة: "إن الرسول بولس يتكلم لأول مرة لغة عربية سليمة". غير أن الفصاحة العالية البالغة حد التطرف في بعض المواضع جعلت هذه الترجمة في منأى عن العامة من الناس.

حافظت هذه الترجمة على الخط اللاهوتي الكاثوليكي في ما يتعلق بعقائد الكنيسة ووصاياها نسجا على منوال الترجمات الكاثوليكية السابقة لكنها كانت أكثر انفتاحا.

بيد أنه في أواسط العام الماضي ظهرت الطبعة الثامنة لهذه الترجمة الكاثوليكية الجديدة وقد أجرى عليها تعديلات ثلاثة، كما جاء في مقدمتها: 

أ- تعديل من جهة الترجمة: أدخل المترجمان في نص البشائر وأعمال الرسل طائفة من التحسينات ريثما يتناول عملهما سائر أسفار العهد الجديد، اقتبسا بعضها من البحوث والترجمات الحديثة وبعضها الآخر من استعمالهما المتواصل لهذه الترجمة بالإضافة إلى اقتراحات القراء.

ب- تعديل من جهة الأسلوب: أن كون الإنجيل كتابا موجها إلى جميع طبقات الشعب حمل المترجمين إلى تبديل الألفاظ التي تستغربها العامة أو يعسر عليها فهمها، فبسطا العبارة في الأماكن الموغلة في فصاحتها.

ج- تعديل من جهة اللاهوت: جاء في المقدمة: "وتمتاز أيضا هذه الطبعة بالطابع المسكوني فقد أخذت بعين الاعتبار ما بين الكاثوليك وغيرهم من المسيحيين من اختلاف في الترجمة والتفسير لبعض آيات العهد الجديد فاعتمدا الترجمة والتفسير اللذين تم الاتفاق عليهما بين جميع الكنائس المسيحية".

وضعت الطبعة الثامنة هذه الترجمة الكاثوليكية الجديدة في مقدمة الترجمات المتداولة للإنجيل، ولا يمكن القول أكثر من ذلك الآن بانتظار صدور تنقيح بقية كتب العهد الجديد.

توزع هذه الترجمة المكتبة الشرقية في بيروت.

6- الترجمة القبطية الأرثوذكسية

بدأ العمل على هذه الترجمة أثر قيام البابا كيرلس السادس بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية في كل أفريقيا والشرق تشكيل لجنة مكونة من الأنبا غريغوريوس والأستاذ زكي شنوده كامل، وباهور لبيب، وحلمي مراد للاضطلاع بترجمة العهد الجديد إلى العربية بأسلوب يساير اللغة في العصر الحديث مع الاحتفاظ في الوقت نفسه بالدقة التامة في الترجمة، مع اهتمام خاص بالنص القبطي لأنه يحتل مكانا ممتازا بين جميع الترجمات، على حد تعبير المقدمة التي وضعتها اللجنة. والمقصود "بجميع الترجمات" الترجمات الباكرة للإنجيل التي وضعت في القرون الخمسة الأولى كالسريانية واللاتينية والأرمنية.

صدر من هذه الترجمة إلى الآن ثلاث بشائر: متى عام 1975، مرقس 1975، لوقا 1978، كما أن اللجنة انتهت من العمل في بشارة يوحنا والكتاب الآن قيد الطبع.

تصدر هذه البشائر مزينة بأيقونات ملونة مع مقدمة تاريخية لكل بشارة مع تفسير واف لكل فصل من فصولها.

تصدر دار المعارف في مصر كتب هذه الترجمة وتوزعها.

7- ترجمة طومسون عبد الملك

صدرت هذه الترجمة في نشرات مصورة ووضعت في مجلد واحد عام 1973 . قام بهذه الترجمة الدكتور جون طومسون والدكتور بطرس عبد الملك في مصر. كانت الغاية من هذه الترجمة تنقيح ترجمة البستاني فاندايك المعروفة أيضا بالإنجيلية التي مضى على صدورها أكثر من مائة سنة. بقيت هذه الطبقة ضيقة الانتشار قليلة الاستعمال لأنها لم تصدر في كتاب رسمي، لكنها تنقيح جيد لترجمة البستاني فاندايك.

توزع هذه الترجمة جمعيات الكتاب المقدس.

8- ترجمة جمعية الكتاب المقدس

صدرت هذه الترجمة أول عام 1979، ونسج واضعوها على منوال ترجمات جمعيات الكتاب المقدس في الغرب وفي أنحاء أخرى من العالم من جهة تبسيط العبارة اللاهوتية واستعمال لغة سهلة يفهمها العامة من الناس الذين لا يؤمون الكنائس.

يقول الدكتور كينيث بايلي: " هذه الترجمة الجديدة هي نتاج عمل قام به فريق من طوائف متعددة بإشراف الدكتور وليم ريبون مستشار الترجمة الخاص بجمعيات الكتاب المقدس في الشرق الأوسط. تألف فريق العمل من الشاعر يوسف الخال الذي كان يضع المسودة الأولى للترجمة ويصوغ عبارتها. والأب أنطونيوس نجيب (مطران الآن)، كاثوليكي، كان مسؤولا عن صحة الترجمة لجهة المعنى وتوافقه مع النص اليوناني. والدكتور فهيم عزيز، إنجيلي، والدكتور موريس تادرس، قبطي أرثوذكسي، اللذان عملا على مراجعة الترجمة. والثلاثة الأخيرون من مصر.

صدرت الطبعة الأولى من هذه الترجمة وفيها أخطاء لاهوتية آثارت إنتقادات شديدة.

وتعود هذه الأخطاء إلى غياب التدقيق في مراجعة هذه الترجمة على صعيد اللغة اليونانية وعلى صعيد اللاهوت، كما إلى قلة الإتصال بين العاملين فيها بسبب حرب لبنان والعجلة التي دفعت بها إلى المطبعة. غير أن جمعية الكتاب المقدس عادت فصححت هذه الترجمة في طبعتها الثانية التي صدرت عام 1980 . وتعمل الجمعية حاليا على القيام بالترتيبات اللازمة لتنقيح هذه الترجمة بشكل دقيق وشامل.

نجح الأديب يوسف الخال في صياغة عبارة هذه الترجمة الآسرة في طلاوتها وسلاستها ولكنها وقعت في أسر ذوقه الواحد فأتت خالية خلوا مطلقا من أدوات مثل: لم، ليس، قد. ومن ناحية ثانية وبسبب الرغبة في التبسيط سيطر التفسير في مواضع كثيرة، ومن مساوئ نسج التفسير مع النص قفل باب الإجتهاد واعتبار التفسير الرأي الصائب النهائي.

كلمة أخرى تقال وهي أن هذه الترجمة أفادت كثيرا من الترجمة الكاثوليكية الجديدة الصادرة عام 1969 حتى ليشعر القارىء بأنها في كثير من المواضع مجرد تبسيط لها. ولا ضير في ذلك لأن الترجمة الكاثوليكية شقت طريقا جديدة من جهة الأسلوب لا يمكن أن تتجاهله أية ترجمة جديدة أو مترجمون لاحقون.

أخيرا تحتاج هذه الترجمة إلى مراجعة دقيقة إذا أرادت جمعية الكتاب المقدس لها الوقوف إلى جانب الترجمات المتقنة للإنجيل في اللغة العربية وتحقيق الغاية من إصدارها.

9- ترجمة "الإنجيل كتاب الحياة"

صدرت هذه الترجمة للعهد الجديد عام 1982 في القاهرة، مصر، وقام بها الأستاذ سعيد باز مع عدد من المتخصصين بإشراف الأستاذ جورج حصني، وكلاهما من لبنان.

هذه الترجمة ليست ترجمة بالمعنى التقليدي للكلمة بل هي ترجمة حرة دينامية، وأحسن واضعوها بالتعريف عنها بأنها ترجمة تفسيرية.

كان الدافع من القيام بترجمة مثل هذه إلى العربية النجاح الكبير الذي لاقته الترجمة التي بيع منها عشرات الملايين من The Living Bible: الإنكليزية للكتاب المقدس المعروفة بالنسخ في أعوام قليلة.

أما الفائدة من هذه الترجمة فهي أنها تبسط المعنى وتشرحه للعامة من الناس بالإضافة إلى أنها تشكل رفيقا تفسيريا لدارسي الترجمات الحرفية المعروفة.

توزع هذه الترجمة دار الثقافة في القاهرة.

10 - ترجمة الخوري يوسف عون

صدرت البشائر الأربع من هذه الترجمة عام 1978 وصدر العهد الجديد بكامله في. أواخر عام 1982

أثارت ترجمة البشائر الأربع الصادرة في 1978 جدلا حولها وحول الترجمة الكاثوليكية الجديدة في آن. فقد أتهم الخوري يوسف عون في مقدمة ترجمته الترجمة الكثوليكية الجديدة بأنها تحوي هرطقة أريوسية. وما عتمت هذه الضجة أن هدأت لأن أتهام الخوري عون لم يكن موضوعيا. أما من جهة ترجمة الخوري عون فالإعتراض عليها أنها ليست عن اليونانية بل عن الترجمات السريانية والفرنسية والعربية (راجع مقدمة الترجمة ذاتها)، ومن نافلة الكلام القول أن الترجمة عن ترجمة لا يؤدي المعنى بالدقة المطلوبة وبخاصة في ترجمة كتاب الإنجيل.

من المرجح أنه من أجل هذا السبب ودفعا للاعتراضات الوجيهة أصدر الخوري عون ترجمته الكاملة للعهد الجديد عام 1982 وهي تحمل العنوان التالي: " الإنجيل بحسب الكتاب السرياني فشيطتو". وفشيطتو تعني البسيطة. ويقول المترجم في مقدمة هذه الطبعة أنه أكمل ترجمة كتب العهد الجديد عن السريانية ثم ضبط البشائر الأربع الصادرة عام 1978 على النص نفسه وأصدر الترجمة كاملة نقلا عن النص السرياني فشيطتو وحده.

قدم لنا الأب يوسف عون بهذه المحاولة الناجحة لنقل الكتاب السرياني فشيطتو إلى العربية ترجمة جيدة وتحفة أدبية وأطلعنا على كنز مخبوء كان في متناول عارفي السريانية فقط.

فتح الأب عون بترجمته هذه نافذة تطل منها على مشهدين: 

- الأول: إمكانية الإطلاع على النص السرياني فشيطو، وهذا يساعد على تحديد بعض القراءات المختلف عليها في النص اليوناني وتحقيقها. ومن المعروف أن النص السرياني فشيطتو يعود تاريخه إلى القرن الخامس والسادس الميلادي.

- الثاني: الإطلاع على الكيفية التي فهم بها المترجمون السريان النص اليوناني للعهد الجديد في ذلك العصر. وهذا إسهام مهم في حقل التفسير وتاريخه، ولفهم لاهوت ذلك العصر، ولإدراك جوانب جديدة لمعنى بعض الكلمات والمصطلحات اليونانية التي يصعب فهمها.

أما من جهة قيمة النص السرياني فيجنح المترجم عن الصواب كليا بإعتباره، كما ورد في مقدمته، النص السرياني أكثر دقة وصحة ووضوحا من اليوناني. أن موقفه هذا نوع من التقديس للتراث أكثر منه للحقيقة. فشتان ما بين الظل والأصل. إذا كان المترجمون السريان حاولوا سربلة الحقيقة فترجموا بعض آيات الإنجيل الغامضة ترجمة مفسرة موضحة، فذلك لا يغني عن نشدان الحقيقة العارية والإقرار بالافضلية البديهية للنص اليوناني.

محاولات أخرى

ثمة ترجمة للعهد الجديد كاملة باللهجة العامية المغربية صدرت في أوائل هذا القرن ولا تزال متداولة في بلدان المغرب العربي.

وفي العام 1935 قامت الكلية الأكليريكية للأقباط الأرثوذكس بترجمة البشائر الأربع.

وهذه الترجمة ما عادت قيد التداول.

وفي خلال السبعينات قام الدكتور موريس سيل بترجمة العهد الجديد إلى العامية اللبنانية السورية لفائدة القرويين البسطاء.

وفي عام 1969 صدر في سلسلة "أجمل كتب العالم" ترجمة لإنجيل مار يوحنا باللهجة اللبنانية والحرف اللاتيني أعده كمال شرابي وقدم له الشاعر سعيد عقل.

أن نظرة تقويمية شاملة لهذه الترجمات العشر تبين الحقائق التالية: 

1- إن خمسا من هذه الترجمات عمل عليها لبنانيون، وواحدة مشتركة لبنانيون ومصريون، وإثنتين عمل عليهما مصريون، وواحدة سوريون، وواحدة عراقيون.

2- إن أربعا من هذه الترجمات إشترك في الإعداد لها أو العمل بها مرسلون غربيون أو مستشرقون: البستاني فاندايك، الكاثوليكية القديمة، طومسون عبد الملك، جمعية الكتاب المقدس.

3- صدرت سبع من هذه الترجمات في بيروت، واثنتان في القاهرة، وواحدة في الموصل.

4- إن خمسا من هذه الترجمات كاثوليكية (من ضمنها ترجمة يوسف داود زبوني السريانية الكاثوليكية الدومنيكانية، ويوسف عون المارونية)، وثلاث إنجيلية، وواحدة أرثوذكسية، وواحدة مشتركة بين مختلف هذه الطوائف.

5- سبع من هذه الترجمات تحوى العهد الجديد بكامله وطبعت بشكل رسمي. أما الدومينكانية فلا يوجد قيد التداول سوى البشائر الأربع، والقبطية الأرثوذكسية لا تزال تصدر تباعا، وطومسون عبد الملك لم تطبع في كتاب رسمي.

6- ثلاث من الترجمات العشر تفسيرية، أي ترجمت بتصرف، وهي: جمعية الكتاب المقدس، الإنجيل كتاب الحياة، وترجمة يوسف عون. وتندرج هذه الأخيرة مع الترجمات التفسيرية لأنها عن السريانية.

7- ترجمة البستاني فاندايك، رغم حاجتها إلى تنقيح هي الأكثر دقة وحرفية بين الترجمات العشر، يليها الترجمة الكاثوليكية القديمة. ولا بد الإشادة بترجمة الأب جورج فاخوري البوليسية، وبالترجمة القبطية الأرثوذكسية التي تبشر بإنجاز متقن.

أما الترجمة الكاثوليكية الجديدة فستتبوأ مركز الصدارة بين جميع هذه الترجمات على الإطلاق إذا أكمل واضعوها تنقيح بقية كتب العهد الجديد متبعين المنهاج نفسه الذي ساروا فيه خلال تنقيحهم متى أعمال الرسل.

أن التطور الذي بلغت إليه الترجمات العربية للعهد الجديد، وبخاصة الأخيرة منها، يبرهن المستوى العلمي المتقدم الذي وصلت إليه العلوم الكتابية في شرقنا وبخاصة في لبنان.

وما أن تنقضي الثمانينات حتى يكون قيد التداول نخبة ممتازة من أفضل الترجمات في كل من الكنائس الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية والإنجيلية. أن تعدد ترجمات الإنجيل دليل عافية في الكنائس الشرقية ومصدر إغناء لها ويحافظ على حيويتها، كما أن تعدد الترجمات يمنع وقوع كلمة الله النابضة بالحياة في أسر حرف ترجمة واحدة يجمدها ويعوق فيض ما تختزن من معان روحية.

لدينا اليوم عشر ترجمات للعهد الجديد وسيضيف المستقبل أخرى إليها. لكن لن يدوم من بين كل هذه الترجمات سوى الترجمات المتقنة، لأن العمل المتقن وحده الذي يدوم. وكل ترجمة متقنة تبقى مرجعا لاهوتيا وتفسيريا ولغويا حيا، شاهدة على المرحلة التي وضعت فيها مهما تقادم الزمان.

ويستمر المسيح في مخاطبة الأجيال من خلال كل ترجمة جديدة للإنجيل لأن "الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة".



دور الإنجيليين في ترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية

الكتاب المقدس هو تلك الكلمة التي إنقدحت كالشرارة نتيجة الإصطراع بين الله والإنسان والإنسان والله، واختصره يسوع المسيح الإله-الإنسان في شخصه، وكان موضوعه المفصلي والرابط بين عهديه.

والكتاب المقدس هو كتاب الكنيسة ودليلها وحجر محكها وقياسها. هو منهل خلاصها وعبادتها وروحانيتها وعقائدها وسلوكياتها ومقتبس إيمانها ومبادئها وخدمتها وإرساليتها. هو مرتشف المسيحية قاطبة بكل روافدها وفروعها تستقي منه المياه الحية فترتوي وتروي وتبقى ريانة منتعشة نضرة على مدى الزمان.

والكتاب المقدس هو عماد الروح والحضارة في العالم. نجد أثره في كل لفتة إنسانية وكل رفعة خلقية وكل رائعة فنية وكل ومضة شعرية وكل بدعة أدبية وكل سنة قانونية وكل نزعة تحريرية وكل شعيرة عبادية وكل شعلة روحانية. ما ترجم مرة إلى لغة جديدة إلا وأغنى حياة الشعوب الناطقة هبا وثقافتهم بكل ما هو سام وكريم ونبيل، ونبههم بما فيه من عبر لنبذ كل قبيح ودنيء ومستنكر.

هذا ما فعله الكتاب المقدس في هذه المنطقة عندما إنتشرت ترجماته فيه من عصور المسيحية الباكرة حتى عصر النهضة والقرن الحالي. ويمكن لأي مثقف أن يدل بالأسماء والوقائع على أثر الكتاب المقدس في أديان هذه المنطقة وآدابها وشعرها وفنونها.

إن الكتاب المقدس، إذا جاز التعبير، هو إبن هذه المنطقة التي نعيش فيها ومنها إنطلق في إنتشاره الواسع في العالم حتى جاوزت ترجماته أربعة آلاف لغة ولهجة.

بدأت ترجمات الكتاب المقدس في الظهور من قديم الزمان في هذه المنطقة وفي اللغات التي توالت عليها. ترجم الكتاب المقدس هنا أولا إلى اليونانية ثم إلى القبطية ثم إلى السريانية ثم إلى العربية. ومعطيات تراجم الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية يبدأ تاريخها من القرن التاسع الميلادي ويستمر عمل ترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى عصرنا الحاضر. وثمة أعمال ترجمة للكتاب المقدس قائمة الآن.

وإذا سأل أحدهم لماذا لا يوجد ترجمات للكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة العربية في الديار المصرية والشامية سابقة للقرن التاسع؟ فالجواب هو أن اللغة العربية طارئة على هذه الديار ولم تنشأ حاجة إلى ترجمة عربية إلا بعد أن تنامى تعريب هذه المناطق. وكلنا يعلم أن السريانية كانت لا تزال لسان جبالنا حتى القرن السادس عشر بعد الميلاد، كذلك تأخر تعريب

لسان صعيد مصر. أما اليوم فالعربية لساننا ونعمل على نقل كلمة الله إلى اللغة العربية ونفتخر بلغتنا القومية، ومسيحى الشاعر وديع عقل الذي قال مهنئًا الشيخ عبد الله البستاني بيوبيله الذهبي مشيدًا بلغة الضاد وهذه أبيات من قصيدته: 

ما كان لبنان على إستقلاله

إلا حمى العرباء منذ كيانها

متوثق صلة بها فلسانه

بلسانها وجنانه بجنانها

هو بيت إنجب أمة عربية

نشرت على الدنيا لواء بيانها

عربية في دينها فالضاد في

إنجيلها والضاد في قرآنها

والضاد في توراتها وحديثها

والضاد في ترتيلها وآذانها

فالتعلم العرب الكريمة أنها

حظيت بأمنع ضابط للسانها

لغة يهون على بنيها أن يروا

يوم القيامة قبل يوم هوانها

تلك الأريكة لن تقوض قبل أن

تتقوض الدنيا على أركانها

هنا نأتي إلى دور الإنجيليين في ترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة العربية. لا يمكن تقويم دور الإنجيليين في ترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة العربية دون القيام بعملية مسح شاملة لحالة الترجمات العربية للكتاب المقدس التي سبقت القرن التاسع عشر والترجمات التي صدرت في القرنين المنصرفين السابق والحالي. وتأتي هذه المحاضرة في موسم تدشين مبنى الكنيسة الإنجيلية الأولى في لبنان تاريخا، بعد ترميمه على مفرق إلتقاء القرن الحالي بالقادم، فرصة ثمينة لتقويم الدور الإنجيلي في ترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية خلال القرنين الماضيين.

وفي ما يلي مسح موجز لترجمات الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية: 

الترجمات العربية الباكرة

في العام 1985 نشر هارفي ستال مخطوطة عربية لترجمة أعمال الرسل والرسائل رقمها 151 موجودة في دير القديسة كاثرين في سيناء، ويعود تاريخها إلى السنة 867 ميلادية، ويعتقد أنها أقدم مخطوطة عربية موجودة لترجمة الإنجيل.

وثمة تواتر يشير إلى أن حنين بن إسحق نقل العهد القديم عن السبعينية اليونانية حوالي سنة 870 ميلادية. ولا يوجد أثر باق لهذه الترجمة.



ونقل سعيد الفيومي أسفار موسى الخمسة وأشعياء إلى العربية في العام 930 ميلادية.

كذلك نقل الحفص بن ألبر القوطي المزامير إلى العربية بأسلوب شعري عام 950

وفي مطلع القرن الحادي عشر قام أبو الفرج عبد الله بن الطيب المتوفي عام 1043 بنقل الإنجيل الرباعي (الدياط سرون) من السريانية إلى العربية. وهذا الإنجيل الرباعي هو سيرة يسوع محبوكة بتسلسل من الأناجيل الأربع دون تكرار للأحداث.

وإنقضت مئتا سنة لا أثر فيها لأي جديد حتى قام هبة الله إبن العسال بنقل الأناجيل إلى العربية في العام 1250 في مصر. كذلك صدر في روما العهد الجديد الكامل في العربية عام 1264.

الترجمات العربية في العصر الوسيط

ومضى ربع ألفية قبل أن يعود عمل ترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى النشاط من جديد مع بداية القرن السادس عشر حيث نقلت المزامير إلى العربية في جنوه في إيطاليا عام 1516، وترجم العهد القديم في روما عام 1526، ورسالة غلاطية في هايدلبرغ في ألمانيا عام 1573 والأناجيل الأربعة في روما 1591.

وفي العام 1671 صدرت في روما أول ترجمة إلى العربية للكتاب المقدس بكامله مع كتب الأبوكريفا، يظهر فيها النص اللاتيني بين السطور النص العربي. كانت هذه الترجمة رائدة ترجمات العصر الحديث وعلى مصطلحاتها إرتكز المترجمون اللاحقون في نقل الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية. عرفت هذه الترجمة بالبروباغندا لأن الغاية من وضعها كان نشر الإيمان المسيحي، وعمل فيها رهبان موارنة لبنانيون. وتعتبر اليوم علمًا بارزًا في تاريخ نقل الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية.

في القرن الثامن عشر نشر سفر المزامير في ثلاث ترجمات إلى العربية عام 1706 في حلب، سوريا، وعام 1725 في لندن، بريطانيا، وعام 1735 في الشوير، لبنان. كذلك نشرت العهد الجديد في العربية عام 1712 في لندن. (S.P.C.K.) جمعية نشر المعارف المسيحية الترجمات العربية في العصر الحديث وجاء القرن التاسع عشر فكان العصر الذهبي لترجمات الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية إذ فيه أنجز العمل في خمس ترجمات للكتاب المقدس بكامله.

ترجمات القرن التاسع عشر

ظهرت الترجمة الأولى عام 1822 في لندن. حوت العهد القديم بكامله، والعهد الجديد الذي ترجمه هنري مارتن عام 1816 وهذه الترجمة هي الآن خارج التداول.

ظهرت الترجمة الثانية عام 1857 في لندن. قام بهذه الترجمة أحد أقطاب اللغة العربية في القرن الماضي العلامة فارس الشدياق وعمل معه صموئيل لي، وطوماس جاريث، ونشرها وليم واطس. أعاد الأب إبراهيم سروج طباعتها عام 1983 في طرابلس، لبنان، وهذا الأمر أعادها قيد التداول.



الترجمة الثالثة طبعت بكاملها عام 1865 في بيروت. قام بالنقل إلى العربية المعلم 1857 حين توفي) - بطرس البستاني وأشرف عليها المرسلان عالي سميث (من 1848 وكرنيليوس فاندايك (من 1857 عندما عين لمتابعة المشروع) وهذب عبارتها الشيخ ناصيف اليازجي والشيخ يوسف الأسير. هذه الترجمة هي أشهر الترجمات العربية للكتاب المقدس على الإطلاق، وأوسعها إنتشارا في العالم العربي والعالم، وهي الأكثر مبيعا حتى يومنا هذا. ونعتبر العلم الثاني في تاريخ ترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية بعد ترجمة البروباغندا.

ظهرت الترجمة الرابعة عام 1878 في الموصل، العراق. تحوي العهدين القديم والجديد. قام بها المطران يوسف داود بدعم من الرهبان الدومينكان. ما عادت قيدد التداول.



الترجمة الخامسة طبعت عام 1880 في بيروت نقلها إلى العربية الشيخ إبراهيم اليازجي وعاونه الآباء اليسوعيون أوغسطينوس روده، وفيليب كوش، وجوزيف روز، وجوزيف فان هام. تميزت هذه الترجمة بمتانة أسلوب إبراهيم اليازجي وبلاغته وبجمال الإخراج الطباعي، وإشتهرت بين الكاثوليك.

وقام وليم واطس في القرن الماضي وبالتحديد في العام 1866 بنشر كتاب مقدس في العربية لفائدة مسيحي الشرق (بالإضافة إلى الترجمة فارس الشدياق التي نشرها واطس قبل تسع سنوات) يحوي ترجمة العهد القديم الصادرة في روما عام 1526، وترجمة العهد الجديد الصادرة في روما عام 1264 . وهذه الطبعة لا نحسبها مع ترجمات القرن التاسع عشر لأن نصها المترجم يعود إلى القرن الثالث عشر والسادس عشر. وهي خارج التداول.

إن هذه الترجمات الخمس للكتاب المقدس التي ظهرت في القرن التاسع عشر غدت القواعد التي ُتبنى عليه ترجمات الكتاب المقدس في هذا القرن العشرين، وترجمة البستاني- فاندايك والترجمة اليسوعية هما القاعدتان الأبرز في هذا المضمار.

ترجمات القرن العشرين

وننتقل الآن إلى عرض موجز لعمل ترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية وما صدر من طبعات في القرن العشرين.

مر ثلاث وسبعون سنة على صدور آخر ترجمة للكتاب المقدس في القرن التاسع عشر قبل أن تصدر ترجمة جديدة للعهد الجديد إلى العربية في العام 1953 التي قام بها الأب جورج فاخوري، وكانت هذه الترجمة فاتحة العمل في ترجمة الكتاب المقدس الذي جرى في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين.

في العام 1969 صدر في بيروت ترجمة جديدة للعهد الجديد قام بها الأبوان صبحي حموي ويوسف قوشاقجي، وه ّ ذب عبارتها الأستاذ بطرس البستاني. أصدرتها المطبعة الكاثوليكية. وتوالت طبعات هذه الترجمة وتنقيحاتها إلى أن أصدر اليسوعيون طبعة منقحة للعهد القديم الذي أصدروه في العام 1880، فضموا العهد الجديد إليها وصدرت كتابا مقدسا كاملا عام 1987

وفي العام 1978 أصدرت جمعية الكتاب المقدس ترجمة جديدة للعهد الجديد، نقلها إلى العربية الأستاذ يوسف الخال وأشرف عليها عدد من المتخصصين في اللغة اليونانية من جميع الكنائس المسيحية فاستحقت لقب "الترجمة المشتركة". وتابعت جمعية كتاب المقدس ترجمة العهد القديم وأصدرت العهدين في كتاب واحد في العام 1993



لقي "الكتاب المقدس الحي الصادر في الولايات المتحدة كبيرا رواجا (The Living Bible) " في العالم الناطق بالإنكليزية، فكرس مترجمه كنيث تايلور ريعه لترجمات مشابهة في مختلف أقطار العالم ولغاتها. فصدر العهد الجديد في العربية تحت عنوان "كتاب الحياة" ترجمة تفسيرية في العام 1982 . عمل في ترجمته العهد الجديد الأستاذان سعيد باز وجورج حصني.

ثم تابع الأستاذ صموئيل عبد الشهيد العمل في العهد القديم وصدر العهدان كتابا واحدا في العام 1988

في العام 1982 صدر في بيروت ترجمة للعهد الجديد منقولة عن الترجمة السريانية المعروفة بالفشيطتو.نقلها الأب يوسف عون.

في العام 1993 أصدرت جامعة الروح القدس في الكسليك ترجمة للعهد الجديد عمل فيها الأباء يوحنا قمير وبطرس القزي ويوحنا خونذ وروفائيل مطر.

في العام 1993 صدر الإنجيل الشريف ترجمة للعهد الجديد لفائدة العرب في شمال أفريقيا. نقله إلى العربية صبحي ملك.

وصدر في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين ترجمات لأجزاء من العهد القديم والجديد متفرقة ومتفاوتة في أهميتها، في اللغة الفصحى، وكذلك بالعامية في لبنان (مثل ترجمة موريس سيل) وفي عامية المغرب والجزائر، وبالحرف اللاتيني (حرف سعيد عقل)، وبالسجع القرآني.

ولولا الخوف من الإطالة لقمنا بالإستغراق في تعداد هذه الترجمات وصفاتها.

دور الإنجيليين في ترجمة الكتاب المقدس

وبعد هذا العرض المسهب لتاريخ ترجمات الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية من بداياته إلى يومنا الحاضر نأتي إلى تقويم دور الإنجيليين في ترجمة الكتاب المقدس.

كان للإنجيليين الدور الأبرز في القرنين الماضيين في ترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية. طبعًا كانت الريادة لأبناء المنطقة هنا في العصور الخوالي في ترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية، ثم نشطت روما بمساعدة الموارنة في وضع ترجمة البروباغندا أواخر القرن السابع عشر. بعد البروباغندا بقي الكاثوليك في الشرق مدة قرنين ونصف بلا أي نشاط بالنسبة

. إلى الترجمة حتى صدرت الطبعة الكاثوليكية العربية الشهيرة عام 1881 في هذه المرحلة التي همد فيها الكاثوليك نشط الإنجيليون في عمل الترجمة وكان للترجمات التي قاموا بها أكبر الأثر في النهضة الروحية والعلمية اللاهوتية في العالم العربي.

عندما إبتدأت طلائع المرسلين الإنجيليين في الوصول إلى هذه البلاد في أواسط النصف الأول من القرن التاسع عشر، لم يجدوا ترجمة عربية للكتاب المقدس متداولة ليستعملوها في التبشير أو التعليم. كانت البروباغندا ثلاثة مجلدات كبيرة فاخرة يقتنيها فقط الأديار والكنائس والميسورون، أما عامة الشعب فلم تكن تعرف الكتاب المقدس لا محتواه ولا ملمسه.

دفع هذا الفراغ الكبير الإرساليات الإنجيلية للشروع في ترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية لفائدة شعوب هذه المنطقة المحرومة من معرفة كلمة الله المكتوبة.



ترجمة جمعية المعارف المسيحية

كان السباق بين الإنجيليين في ترجمة الكتاب المقدس الى العربية جمعية نشر المعارف التي أصدرت ترجمة عربية للعهد الجديد في مدينة لندن عام 1727 (S.P.C.K.) المسيحية تلا ذلك صدور الكتاب المقدس بكامله في مدينة لندن عام 1822، وكان العهد الجديد في هذه الترجمة من وضع المرسل هنري مارتن الذي عمل بين الهند وإيران.

ويبدو أن هاتين الترجمتين وغيرهما لم تلق عهدئذ إستحسان المثقفين من أهل هذه البلاد أو المرسلين الإنجيليين الذين إحتكوا بهم ووقفوا على آرائهم بها.

ترجمة البستاني – سميث – فاندايك

أجمع الرأي بين المرسلين المشيخيين في الأربعينات من القرن الماضي، وحالة الترجمات الموجودة هي ما هي عليه من ركاكة، على المضي قدما في وضع ترجمة عربية سليمة لغويا ولاهوتيا تلبي حاجة الناس والكنائس. فإستعانوا للقيام بهذه المهمة بالمعلم بطرس البستاني، الذي كان يعرف العبرانية واليونانية والسريانية، للقيام بهذا المشروع الخطير. وأشرف على العمل في بدايته المرسل عالي سميث وتلاه المرسل كرنيليوس فاندايك، وكان الأديب الشاعر الشيخ ناصيف اليازجي يهذب العبارة العربية بعد البستاني، وكذلك الشيخ يوسف الأسير في مرحلة لاحقة. وكان المرسلان عالي سميث وكرنيليوس فاندايك، كل في عهده، يشرف على الناحية اللاهوتية وإنسجام المفردات العربية مع معاني الكلمات العبرانية أو اليونانية.

غلب على هذه الترجمة إسم ترجمة فاندايك، إذا ساد الإعتقاد زمنا بأنه العامل الرئيسي فيها، لكن بعد إكتشاف المسودات الأساسية لهذه الترجمة في السنوات الحرب في لبنان 1991)، في صناديق في مخازن تابعة لمدرسة لاهوت الشرق الأدنى، وتبين دور -1975)

المعلم بطرس البستاني في النقل من اللغات الأصلية للكتاب المقدس إلى العربية، حتى صححت التسمية في الدوائر العلمية وأعطي البستاني حقه بتسمية هذه الترجمة: ترجمة البستاني- فاندايك. وإذا رغبنا أن لا نغمط عالي سميث حقه أيضًا يجب أن نسميها "ترجمة البستاني – سميث – فاندايك" .

إبتدأ العمل في هذه الترجمة عام 1848، وصدر العهد الجديد في العام 1860، ثم صدرت هذه الترجمة كاملة بعهدين عام 1865، فإكتسبت في الحال شهرة واسعة لسعة علم القائمين بها وإحترامهم في الأوساط الدينية والأدبية والعلمية.

تبنّت الكنائس الإنجيلية في لبنان وبلاد الشام والعراق ومصر والسودان هذه الترجمة وإعتمدتها في الكرازة والتعليم والعبادة. كذلك فعلت الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية في مصر والسودان، ولا تزال ترجمة البستاني- فاندايك هي الترجمة التي تعتمدها هذه الكنيسة العريقة والكبيرة. كذلك فعل الأرثوذكسيون الإنطاكيون، فإن معظمهم يستعمل ترجمة البستاني- فاندايك. ويبدو أن الأرثوذكس في إنطاكية ومصر إرتضوا هذه الترجمة الإنجيلية لصحتها وحيادها ولتمثيلها بشكل دقيق المخطوطات البيزنطية في قراءاتها. هذه العوامل كلها ساعدت على أن تصبح ترجمة البستاني- فاندايك الإنجيلية مشاعا لجميع كنائس البلاد العربية ما عدا الكنائس الكاوثوليكية. ولا تزال هذه الترجمة الترجمة الوحيدة المعتمدة لدى جميع هذه الكنائس.



ترجمة الشدياق – واطس

في العام 1848، في الوقت الذي عهد فيه إلى عالي سميث الشروع بترجمة الكتاب المقدس في بيروت، عهد، قبيل هذا التاريخ أو بعده بقليل، إلى الدكتور صموئيل لي في لندن من قبل جمعية دينية بترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية. فأرسل في طلب العلامة فارس الشدياق اللغوي القدير، الذي أسماه مارون عبود "صقر لبنان"، وكان يقيم آنذاك في جزيرة مالطة، يعمل فيها على تنقيح كتب المطبعة العربية التابعة للإرسالية الإنجيلية هناك. سافر فارس الشدياق إلى لندن وابتدأ يعمل مع صموئيل لي وطوماس جاريث على نقل الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية. عمل هؤلاء معا في هذه الترجمة وفارس الشدياق يترجم ويهذب العبارة. فطبع العهد القديم في العام 1857، والعهد الجديد في 1859، على ما جاء في الطبعة التي صورها ونشرها الأب إبراهيم سروج عام 1983

وبعد أن صدرت ترجمة البستاني- فاندايك في العام 1865 والترجمة الكاثوليكية في العام 1881 وانتشرت بكثرة بين الناس، ما عادت صدرت ترجمة الشدياق- واطس، ولا الترجمة الدومينيكانية الكاثوليكية، فتناساهما الناس.

يلف الغموض دور وليم واطس وعمله في هذه الترجمة المعروفة بإسم الشدياق- واطس، أهو صاحب الفكرة، أم الممول، أم الناشر؟ هل ساعد في اعمال الترجمة؟ إن كشف هوية وليم واطس ودوره مهمة واعدة لمن يرغب القيام بها.

لا بد من كلمة شكر توجه للأب إبراهيم سروج على قيامه بنشر هذه الترجمة مجددا في العام 1983، فأتاح لهذا الجيل أن يطلع على رائعة من روائع ترجمة الكتاب المقدس. ولا بد من أمنية نطلقها عل أحدهم يعيد طبع الترجمة الدومينيكانية التي صدرت في الموصل، العراق عام 1878، فيبقى هذا الأثر النفيس حيا لأجيال لاحقة.

التنافس وازدهار الترجمات

يسلم المؤرخون أن النهضة الأدبية والعلمية التي إختبرها لبنان وجواره في القرن الماضي والحاضر، كانت نتيجة للمنافسة بين الإرساليات الإنجيلية والكاثوليكية. فكلما قام الإنجيليون بمشروع ديني أو أدبي أو علمي كرره الكاثوليك. وهذا ما حدث لترجمة الكتاب المقدس. ان النشاط في حقل الترجمة الذي قام به الإنجيليون دفع الكاثوليك إلى القيام بترجمة للكتاب المقدس خاصة بهم. ومن طريق نشاطهم إيجابا وسلبا جعل الإنجيليون القرن الماضي قرن الكتاب المقدس.

تقدم الإنجيليون على غيرهم في ترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى العربية في القرن التاسع عشر إذ صدر لهم ثلاث ترجمات كاملة للكتاب المقدس بينما صدر للكاثوليك ترجمتان كاملتان، لكن مع دخول القرن العشرين وخلال نصفه الأول تساوى الفريقان، لأنه لم يبق في التداول سوى ترجمتين: واحدة إنجيلية: البستاني- فاندايك؛ وواحدة كاثوليكية: اليازجي – اليسوعيون. غير أن استعمال الترجمة الإنجيلية فاق بما لا يقاس استعمال الترجمة الكاثوليكية، لإنحصار هذه ضمن الدوائر الكاثوليكية وشيوع تلك بين الإنجيليين والأرثوذكسيين في الوطن وبلاد الإغتراب.

أما في القرن العشرين فقد قام الإنجيليون بأعمال مميزة في نشاط ترجمة الكتاب المقدس، لكنه إقتصر على النص فقط، فيما نشط الكاثوليك على ترجمة النص وشرحه، وإصدار طبعات علمية للكتاب المقدس. وآمل في الوقت الحاضر ونحن على مشارف الألف الثالث أن تتحول روح التنافس في ترجمة الكتاب المقدس من السلبية إلى الإيجابية وتتجه نحو التكامل. 

نشاط الإنجيليين في الترجمة في القرن العشرين

هنا عرض لأعمال ترجمة قام بها ويقوم بها إنجيليون في القرن العشرين: 

1923 ترجمة العهد الجديد. قام بها القس نجيب خلف والمطران بولس ابي عضل. 

المخطوطة كاملة. تحتاج إلى بعض تحرير. لم تنشر.

1973 صدر العهد الجديد في طبعة مصورة. وهو تنقيح لترجمة البستاني- فاندايك قام به جون طومسون وبطرس عبد الملك في مصر، وطبعته جمعية الكتاب المقدس في بيروت. لم يلق الرواج الذي يستحقه لأنه لم يطبع في كتاب مرجع، بل في كتيبات مصورة.

1988 صدر العهد "كتاب الحياة"، وهو ترجمة تفسيرية للكتاب المقدس بكامله. عمل على نقله إلى العربية سعيد باز وجورج حصني وصموئيل عبد الشهيد. ويرافق هذه الترجمة الآن شرح تطبيقي يجعل قراءة الكتاب المقدس ودراسته متعة وفائدة.

1991 صدر "الإنجيل، الترجمة القدسية للأناجيل السنية" في مدينة القدس وهو ترجمة للأناجيل الأربعة بلغة قرآنية سجعية.

1993 صدر "الإنجيل الشريف" وهو ترجمة للعهد الجديد وضعت لفائدة العرب في شمال إفريقيا. تستعمل هذه الطبعة الأرقام العربية التي يستعملها الغرب في فصولها وإعدادها.

وتستعمل إسم عيسى بدل يسوع، وتراعي الألفاظ المستعملة في تلك البلاد. قام بالترجمة صبحي ملك. والعمل جار على العهد القديم.

والعمل جار الآن على ترجمة تكون تنقيحا لترجمة البستاني- فاندايك يقوم بها عبد المسيح إستفانوس وغسان خلف. ومن المؤمل أن تنتهي هذه السنة، ومن الممكن أن يكون موعد صدورها العام 2000

هذا واشترك إنجيليون في العمل في الترجمة الجديدة لجمعية الكتاب المقدس التي صدرت عام 1993 وتحوي الكتاب المقدس بكامله. وهذه الترجمة هي الرائدة في جمع اختصاصيين من الكنائس الكاثوليكية والأرثوذكسية والإنجيلية ليعملوا معا في ترجمة الكتاب المقدس.

تقويم لدور الإنجيليين في عمل الترجمة

أن عرضا لعمل الترجمة في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين يؤكد أن الإنجيليين لا يزالون السباقين في هذا المضمار لجهة تنوع أساليب الترجمة وتنوع الإهتمام بالبقع الجغرافية في العالم العربي. وكانوا أيضا السباقين أيضا في القرن الماضي لجهة إصدار الكتب العلمية المرافقة للكتاب المقدس. غير أنهم تراجعوا أمام الكاثوليك الذين نشطوا في علوم الكتاب المقدس في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين. فلقد أصدر الكاثوليك ترجمات للكتاب المقدس بليغة، ومتينة ودقيقة، وهذه الترجمات هي ترجمة العهد الجديد لجورج فاخوري الصادرة عام 1953 وترجمة العهد الجديد لصبحي حموي ويوسف قوشاقجي الصادرة عام 1969، وترجمة العهد الجديد التي أصدرتها جامعة الكسليك عام 1992 للأب يوحنا قمير وغيره ممن سبق ذكرهم، والكتاب المقدس بكامله الذي أصدرته دار المشرق عام 1987، وعمل فيه أنطوان أودو، وصبحي حموي، ورونيه لافنان.

هذه الطبعات الكاثوليكية دفعت بالكتاب المقدس وعمله أشواطا إلى الأمام وخلفت الإنجيلين وراءهم مع مسافة. هذا الكلام أقوله تأكيدا لواقع، ولكي أشد من همم الإنجيليين لكي يعودوا إلى سابق عهدهم فيهتموا بالعلوم الكتابية.

الواقع والمرتجى

نحن اليوم على مشارف الألف الثالث بعد المسيح، والعالم الإنجيلي خارج بلادنا في مقدمة العاملين في ترجمات الكتاب المقدس علما وإخراجا، فلماذا التخلف عن الركب في بلادنا؟

أيجوز لنا نحن الذين نعتمد ترجمة البستاني- فاندايك في قراءاتنا التعبدية الفردية والجماعية، وفي دراستنا وتدريسنا العلوم اللاهوتية، أن نقبل الإستمرار في طبع هذه الترجمة كما هي عليه الآن ونحن على مشارف الألفية الثالثة؟

أليس هو إمتهانا للفكر الرضا بطبعة لكتابنا المقدس خالية من مساعدات القراءة، لا يرد فيها فواصل، أو أهلة، أو علامات إستفهام، أو علامات تعجب، أو أقواس مزدوجة أو معقوفة؟

شكرا لجمعية الكتاب القدس في مصر التي تعمل الآن على نشر طبعة جديدة لترجمة البستاني- فاندايك حاوية لهذه جميعها.

أليس هو تقصيرا مروعا الرضا بأن تستمر ترجمة معتمدة كترجمة البستاني- فاندايك في الإستعمال مدة 133 سنة دون النظر فيها مجددا من الجهات التالية: 

1- جهة شكل الكتابة كالحياة والصلاة (حيوة وصلوة).

2- جهة الإخراج وتبويب الفقرات على ضوء العلوم الحديثة للنص اليوناني.

3- جهة سلاسة اللغة العربية وتركيباتها النحوية والبلاغية.

4- جهة الترتيب العمودي للمقاطع الشعرية.

5- جهة مطابقة النص العربي للنص العبراني والنص اليوناني في معناه. الأمر الذي يقصر فيه هذه الترجمة في مواضع كثيرة.

6- جهة تنقيح النص العربي ليطابق النص اليوناني المحقق على ضوء اقدم المخطوطات العبرانية واليونانية، وهذه تم اكتشافها والعمل بها بعد أن طبعت ترجمة البستاني- فاندايك التي اعتمدت على نصوص عبرانية ويونانية متأخرة، تحوي إضافات وعبارات استحسنها النساخ لتوضيح النص فاحسنوا مرة وأساءوا أخرى.

7- جهة إضافة حاشية تذكر فيها التوضيحات والشروحات المهمة للنص، تجسر الفجوة الحضارية والتاريخية والجغرافية والثقافية بين قارئ اليوم وزمن كتابة النص.

8- جهة إضافة عناوين وشواهد للفقرات في الكتاب المقدس تساعد القارئ والدارس للوصول إلى مبتغاه بيسر. فكم من مرة نقرأ اقتباسا في العهد الجديد من القديم ولا نجد إشارة تساعدنا على الرجوع إليه.

9- أضف جهة رصف الفقرات بطريقة مريحة على صفحات الكتاب فيستريح نظر القارئ في المطالعة، كذلك الإكتفاء بالضروري من الحركات على الحروف لإزالة الإلتباس، لا رصف الحركات بكثرة تربك البصر وتعيق القراءة.

أما كان يجدر بنا تكوين لجنة من العلماء في هذا المضمار، ولم يعوز مرة الطائفة الإنجيلية وكنائسها المتعددة هؤلاء، لجنة دائمة يضاف إليها بقدر ما يغادرها، تعنى بالملاحظات المقدمة لتحسين الترجمة ونصها، وتدخل ما توافق عليه من التنقيحات والإقتراحات، وتعدل ما يجب تعديله في النص كل عشر من السنين، بحيث تبقى هذه الترجمة التي نحبها جميعا ترجمة معاصرة دائما تستعملها الكنيسة جيلا بعد جيل؟ لو فعلنا ذلك لما وقعنا في النضوب الذي نعاني منه اليوم.

نداء

دعوني أطلقها صرخة مدوية اليوم ومن هنا، من قاعة دار الكنيسة بيروت الإنجيلية الوطنية، من الكنيسة التي أسسها المعلم بطرس البستاني أحد واضعي هذه الترجمة الثمينة بنظرنا، وعلى مسمع قادة الرأي في الطائفة الإنجيلية، صرخة مدوية تهيب بالإنجيليين على تنوعهم من هنا ومن مصر ومن الأردن ومن سوريا ومن أية بقعة أخرى يوجدون فيها، التنادي لاختيار مجلس يعنى بتنقيح ترجمة البستاني- فاندايك وإصدارها طبعة حديثة منقحة بليغة متينة تلبي حاجة الإنجيليين وغيرهم للقراءة والكرازة والتعليم والبحث والدرس وعلم اللاهوت.

إن مشروعا كهذا لا يؤدي فقط إلى طبعة جديدة للكتاب المقدس، بل أيضا إلى إشراك الإنجيليين معا في مشروع موحد يربط بينهم ويوحد رؤيتهم ويكون مصدر انتعاش روحي ونهضة لاهوتية بينهم تنتشر إلى من حولهم فيتبارك العالم العربي بأسره.
*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (21 سبتمبر 2015)

مقال رائع ودراسة وافية لباحث مميز
....
شكرا لنقلك المميز


----------

